

Amazon Shoppers, Get Ready To Pay Sales Tax - MarlonPro
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/get-ready-to-pay-sales-tax-on-amazon.html

======
MarlonPro
Wow! To me, that's additional 9.75% of the price! (I live in LA County in
California)

